# Télécharger des films



## ambrine (20 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, est-il possible de télécharger des films sur son AppleTv (4k) ? Mon adsl est très bon, plus de 20Mo, mais il lui manque un poil pour que la 4k ne saccade pas. Alors est-il possible de mettre un film 4k dans le stockage de l’AppleTv pour le regarder tranquillement plus tard.... ?


----------



## LaJague (28 Septembre 2020)

Ça dépend...

Ils viennent d’où tes films ?


----------



## ambrine (28 Septembre 2020)

de l’iTuneStore, c’est les films en streaming 4K qui posent de petits soucis d’images


----------



## Anthony (29 Septembre 2020)

ambrine a dit:


> de l’iTuneStore, c’est les films en streaming 4K qui posent de petits soucis d’images



L'Apple TV est un appareil entièrement dédié au _streaming_, le stockage sert uniquement pour les apps et leurs données. Au pire du pire, tu peux télécharger les films dans iTunes/TV sur ton Mac ou iTunes sur ton PC, et utiliser le partage à domicile pour les regarder sur ton Apple TV.


----------



## maxou56 (30 Septembre 2020)

ambrine a dit:


> Mon adsl est très bon, plus de 20Mo


Bonsoir,
C'est plutôt 20Mbit/s soit 2.5Mo/s (ce qui est très bon pour de l'Adsl, c'est même le max)



ambrine a dit:


> c’est les films en streaming 4K qui posent de petits soucis d’images


Oui de mémoire il demande 25Mbit/s pour afficher de la 4K, sinon c'est de la HD.
Il y avait une petite astuce pour "forcer" la 4K, c'est par exemple de partagé la connexion avec son iPhone (si la 4G a un bon débit > 25Mbit/s), et de faire un test du câble HDMI (dans les réglages de l'apple TV, cela test en même temps la ligne). Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours valable, si oui combien de temps cela dure.


----------



## ambrine (30 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> L'Apple TV est un appareil entièrement dédié au _streaming_, le stockage sert uniquement pour les apps et leurs données. Au pire du pire, tu peux télécharger les films dans iTunes/TV sur ton Mac ou iTunes sur ton PC, et utiliser le partage à domicile pour les regarder sur ton Apple TV.


Mais le téléchargement sur le Mac ne se fait pas en 4K (de mémoire); le film est stocké en HD


----------



## Anthony (30 Septembre 2020)

ambrine a dit:


> Mais le téléchargement sur le Mac ne se fait pas en 4K (de mémoire); le film est stocké en HD


Effectivement, mais à défaut de mieux… (Perso, je suis en train de revenir aux formats physiques, et j'ai pourtant de la fibre à 1 Gb/s. Mais entre la compression et les prix de l'iTunes Store, ce n'est pas si mal, le Blu-ray.)


----------



## ambrine (2 Octobre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Effectivement, mais à défaut de mieux… (Perso, je suis en train de revenir aux formats physiques, et j'ai pourtant de la fibre à 1 Gb/s. Mais entre la compression et les prix de l'iTunes Store, ce n'est pas si mal, le Blu-ray.)


tu es un puriste


----------

